# Allahabad girl beats eveteaser, sets his bike on fire



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 15, 2012)

Once or twice, you find news that'd make you scream TROLL. This one is COUNTER-TROLL 



			
				NDTV said:
			
		

> Allahabad: In Allahabad, a girl who was being sexually harassed by one of her neighbours, decided to retaliate today. 22-year-old  Aarti Yadav was shopping in a local market when the young man passed lewd comments about her.
> 
> She slapped him in front of a large crowd. The man ran away, leaving his motorcycle behind. Ms Yadav, furious, set his bike on fire.
> 
> The police have registered a complaint against the man who is currently absconding.



Link: Allahabad girl beats eveteaser, sets his bike on fire | NDTV.com


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice...girl's got some b***s.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

Would set a good example.
Bit gender biased though.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 15, 2012)

He asked for it.He got it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 15, 2012)

good... but too much. 

 And people always support girls in such matters. I think its in our genes.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 15, 2012)

Cracked me up.  Well Done Young Lady.



Vyom said:


> Bit gender biased though.


 How?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank god , the girl didn't have firearms with her ..otherwise she could have shot dead that guy , good work gal


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2012)

lol pwnd


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 15, 2012)

She is the man.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2012)

nice work girl.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 15, 2012)

She must be a gamer


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2012)

@bubusam13 you are sympathising with the poor bike that just got caught in the crossfire, aren't you?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 15, 2012)

beating was fine, setting the bike on fire was over the top


----------



## digit.sh (Sep 15, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> beating was fine, setting the bike on fire was over the top



Over the top? She should have chop off his p**is


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 15, 2012)

^yup,me too feel like she went a little overboard with that burning bike thing.Cant wait to see the guy to take the revenge on her in future



digit.sh said:


> Over the top? She should have chop off his p**is



ouch cant even think about it,her neighbour is the real *******.


----------



## funskar (Sep 16, 2012)

Pulsar


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Over the top? She should have chop off his p**is



now you are reacting too violently, if she did that then she could be tried in court for attempt to murder. But beating the goon can be considered as self-defence and realization of self esteem and that is what is important. In a country where majority of the women are treated like sex-objects due to the lifestyle of the people and high rate of illiterate people, women should think of themselves as equal. It is important to give them the respect they deserve for not only being mothers / sisters / wives of some but also helping run the country as corporates and leaders.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2012)

Good work lady...its a shame that no one comes forward to help in these cases...people should just surround in this case and beat the guy black and blue...at least ladies should


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2012)

^at least they gave her matches


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 16, 2012)

^good point.i wonder where the accused 'sexually harassed' guy is.IMHO she should burn his bike.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 16, 2012)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha xDDDD Attaboy..err..Atta'girl girl! B-) 

Way to go. total win xD


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice done lady !! 

People should support the lady and help her further in the case.

This goons should be treated like this only.

Nothing is way to much for this goons. They will continue to do this with other girls if lesson is not taught to them.


----------



## ujwal_roy (Sep 20, 2012)

I appreciate the bold action taken by that girl. Hope this act will encourage other girls..


----------



## k.arzoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Very shameless act done by boy…well done girl


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Over the top? She should have chop off his p**is



Thats a bit overkill.

She should've lodged a complaint or informed some one in her family, in the start itself.
Adjusting nature both by men/women surely makes the offender to think, their victim is tolerant/incompetent.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 21, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Over the top? She should have chop off his p**is



why you are getting emotional ....have fun reading  the news


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice work lady


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

All those people are just seeing the burning bike, none is trying to put off the smoke.
Wont the burning bike burst? (or Is it just the indian movies that booms bikes like that?)


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2012)

Well ,





> Aj ke baad ladkia nahi chedunga...


----------

